# Sleeping through IBS Audio Program?



## hiimsuzzie (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm on day 30 of the IBS Audio Program, but I'm worried I'm not getting any effect because I fall asleep.







I honestly can't say what happens after you get to the castle room (and I only got there once - usually I'm asleep right after throwing packages in the well) in the second tape or what happens after the star flakes hit you in the third. I read posts of other people who wake up at the end of the session or shortly afterward. I don't wake up until my alarm clock goes off the next morning.







I've always been really bad about falling asleep during lectures - I have a really hard time staying awake when I'm not moving. I'm not sure what I could do to stay awake during the sessions.Listening to the tapes is really relaxing and pleasant, and it's nice to go to sleep relaxed, but I wonder if my subconscious is really listening or not. I would really appreciate any advice. Thanks for your help!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

SuzieQ, I've had total success with Mike's program(no more IBS/D symptoms at all) and what Castle are you talking about?







Trying to be serious now there have been many answers to this question by Mike and the others over the years and don't worry, the message gets there without your conscious help and does it's job. I always fell asleep using Mike's program and I still listen at bedtime to my favorite sessions and I still fall asleep. I don't wake up at the end of the session either, maybe later in the night and put the ear buds back on the nightstand. But I honestly can't tell you of all the scenarios and inductions that are on Mike's program sessions because I have never listened to them while totally concious during the daytime, I always listened at bedtime through ear buds!







Norb


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2003)

Whether I stay awake or fall asleep, the hypno still seems to help.You might try doing the hypno at a different time of day?Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI Susie Q.. It is totally OK to sleep; if you just want to listen to what is being said, then you can listen to them while sitting up, but allow 6 hours between doing that and then actually doing the session at bedtime. Mike says if you fall asleep it is better to do that than to fight it, because that is what your body needs at the time, and you will tense up if you try to actively stay awake. As mentioned here, the message still reaches the subcon.Here is what Mike has to say about it, and hope this helps you; I also bumped some threads for ya! Take care.







Mike says:Being Asleep or "Drifting" during Visualizations~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~No worries on the visualisation. Visualisation is the language of the subcon, the uses and metaphors are designed for 'drifting' and sleeping.when you drift in and out, it seems that you are not really asleep but in the state of receptivity needed.Sleeping is different from the drifting. both are ok, generally just let it flow.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## hiimsuzzie (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks for your reassuring replies! It's good to know the program has worked for others who fall asleep! I'll keep on with it and hope for the best!







Suzie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Suzie, just wondering how your doing all in all?Also just curious were you have sleeping problems? I thought I remember something like that, but it may not have been you. Hope your doing well all in all however.


----------



## Suzee-Q (May 4, 2003)

Hello Suzie-Q....Hey theres 2 of us Suzee-Q's.... Now were in trouble.




























P.S. Eric I think maybe you were thinking of me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

*2!!!!* Suz's....... man, we *are* in trouble!







LOLI say, 'the more the merrier'!!







BQ


----------



## hiimsuzzie (Jul 3, 2003)

lol Two Suzees - I'm sure that will confuse people!Eric, I think you're thinking of the other Suzee. I usually don't have much trouble sleeping.I'm still on track with the IBS Audio Program, although my IBS has been acting up a bit more lately. Hopefully it will calm down a bit. Even with the IBS flare up, I've been feeling much better overall than I was two months ago - and I'm finally gaining back some weight







Suzie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There are two?







One is gonna have to be Oh SuzeQFrom the song.







Okay someone, SuzeQ has sleep problems and the other SuzeQ does not yes? LOLWell, I am glad your getting along with the program, not to worry about any flares or set backs as you are moving forward and progressing and taking it in.







Although, sorry your having a rough spot. Things will get better they always do.So that's good.SuzeQ, are you still having sleep problems?


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Thanks for posting your question, Suzie. I was just about to post the same question. I am not quite as far into the program as you, but I also only ever make it as far as the wishing well! I heard a minute or two about the castle room once, but have no idea what happens after that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

When I first started the hypno almost a year ago, I had trouble falling asleep so I heard every session from beginning to end. Now, I usually fall asleep before I finish. That's another good thing







And it seems to work either way.Evie


----------

